# Luces alternantes



## JesusFG (Jun 2, 2006)

Buenos días a todos!
Os planteo mi problema:
Necesito montar dos focos halógenos (12v 50w cada uno), de forma que cuando uno se enciende, el otro se apague, y así sucesivamente, vamos, una alternancia de luces.

Alguno de ustedes sabría de algún esquema que tengan por ahí, o me podría dar idea de cómo hacerlo?

Un saludo y gracias!!!


----------



## MaMu (Jun 2, 2006)

JesusFG dijo:
			
		

> Buenos días a todos!
> Os planteo mi problema:
> Necesito montar dos focos halógenos (12v 50w cada uno), de forma que cuando uno se enciende, el otro se apague, y así sucesivamente, vamos, una alternancia de luces.
> 
> ...



Utiliza un interruptor bipolar con punto medio. En el punto medio va la tension (tambien es el OFF para pagar todo), y en los extremos uno a cada lampara, y listo.

Saludos.


----------



## JesusFG (Jun 2, 2006)

Mamu, gracias por tu respuesta, pero lo que busco es un circuito que haga destellar las luces alternativamente a modo de baliza (entiendo que lo que tú me sugieres es un interruptor-conmutador de tres posiciones, no?)


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 2, 2006)

http://www.epanorama.net/links/lights.html


----------



## Ehecatl (Jun 2, 2006)

Un circuito oscilador con un 555, seguido con una Flip Flop tipo D retrolimentado a la entrada D la salida Q negada.
En la salida Q conectas una de las lámparas, yo creo que a través de un relevador y en la salida Q negada la otra lámpara.
Q y Q negada siempre están en estados complementarios, es decir si una está en 1 la otra está en O y viceversa.


----------



## thors (Sep 12, 2006)

me imagino que es para usarlo en automovil 
entonces por que no pruebas usando un rele del que usa las luces de señalizacion


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 17, 2006)

usa un multivibrador astable solo lleva 6 u 8 omponentes mas el par de reles para cada lampara, no tiene mucha complicacion y si le pones un potenciometro doble le puedes variar la velocidad a ambas luces por iwal si usas dos potes varias la velocidad de cada una por independiente, hay un post por ahi en el que le explico al chaval omo funciona el multivibrador y que debe hacer y tre los esquemas aver si puedo te dejo el link.

un saludo


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 17, 2006)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about5332.html

ahi te dejo el post que te comente miralo y ya nos cuentas..


un saludo


----------

